# Juvies?



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Snows have just started to move into east central SD. I havent seen very many juvies. Just wondering if the bust hatch theory is true or if anyone out has proven otherwise?

Looks like it could be a tough spring.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Spent a long time in Canada hutning. And there are very few juvies. You will see a lot of spread up for sale and people getting out of the game after this spring!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Not sure if you're ingeniously trying to angle people into not chasing snows this year or not, but we found juvies in Canada.

Not like last year, but the hatch was not a total bust.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

80% of our bag a week ago was juvies. No change from last year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

80% of your bag was juvies. But I will bet your bag was down too.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow 80%. I just got back myself and our hunts were more like 10-15%. Im not saying we didnt shoot any, but we had 7 guys and shot our 140 one morning and there were only 13 juvies. You must have found a different colony than we did.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

It was a ND hunt, not Canada. We were not even close to 140 birds, but our bag was above average for that period. Other factors were involved that may have increased it.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

bottom line there are less juvies.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

We barely saw any juvies up in Canada this year. I wouldn't even bother hunting them this year.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

hunt em up who cares if they are juvies or not they need to be shot one way or another!


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Juvies or no juvies, snowgeese are going to die!!!!!!!!!!


----------

